# Widget météo : ma ville est disparue! Récompense promise!



## SimonSays (2 Mars 2006)

Voulant savoir le temps qu'il fait dans une autre ville, j'effectue le changement dans le widget météo.  J'avoue avoir hésité un moment... Connaissant l'étrange personnalité de mon eMac (de tous les Macs ? ), je me doutais que quelque chose se passerait, mais comme c'était plus rapide que d'aller voir sur un site météo... Une fois la précieuse information obtenue, je replace le nom de ma ville... et elle n'existe plus! Toutes les petites municipalités des environs sont encore disponibles, seule ma municipalité n'est plus dans la liste... Trois-Rivières, Québec, faites le test et rassurez-moi, elle existe toujours ? Bon, je pourrais regarder par la fenêtre, ce serait plus simple, mais ça ne règlerait pas mon problème! Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ? Pourquoi je ne peux pas revenir à la ville d'origine ? Je m'ennuie terriblement de mes prévisions météos approximatives... En fait, je voudrais juste comprendre ce qui se passe... Quelqu'un a déjà vécu cette traumatisante expérience auparavant ? Je devrai me rabattre sur Trois-Rivières Guadeloupe... Il y fait 40 degrés de plus!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2006)

Je viens de faire le test, et le widget météo ne trouve pas ta localité (seulement en Guadeloupe).
En revanche, Trois Rivières est bien présente sur le site Accuweather. Le mieux serait de leur envoyer un email en leur signalant le problème.


----------



## kaviar (2 Mars 2006)

Avec le nom en anglais cela marche...





À moins qu'il y ait aussi un Three Rivers au Canada !!!


----------



## legascon (3 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi mes widgets météo ne fonctionnent plus. la météo de toulouse est introuvable...


----------



## kaviar (3 Mars 2006)

legascon a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi mes widgets météo ne fonctionnent plus. la météo de toulouse est introuvable...



M'enfin, réinstalle le peut-être


----------



## legascon (3 Mars 2006)

Je ne comprends pas, cela ne fonctionne pas, quelque soit la ville proposée !!!

Comment faire pour réinstaller le widget ?

merci d'avance


----------



## legascon (4 Mars 2006)

Je ne parviens pas à trouver le dossier où se trouve ce widget 

En fait, suis-je obligé de réinstaller tout Mac OS X.4.5 juste pour lewidget météo ?


----------



## kaviar (4 Mars 2006)

legascon a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parviens pas à trouver le dossier où se trouve ce widget
> 
> En fait, suis-je obligé de réinstaller tout Mac OS X.4.5 juste pour lewidget météo ?



Non, pas besoin de réinstaller. Ils y a 2 dossiers "Widgets", l'un dans ta petite maison, dossier "bibliothèque" l'autre dans le dossier "bibliothèque" qui se trouve à la racine de ton disque système.


----------



## legascon (4 Mars 2006)

Merci kavier.

Mais concrètement, comme cela ne change rien quand j'utilise le gestionnaire de widget du dashboard (j'ai beau supprimer et réinstaller le widget météo apple, cela ne marche toujours pas), que dois-je faire ? je le supprime de la bibliothèque ou pas ? et si oui comment le récupérer ensuite ?

en effet, j'ai beau chercher sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé un post expliquant comment réinstaller ce widget d'origine...

merci d'avance et excusez-moi... je débute dans le monde merveilleux des macs !


----------



## kaviar (4 Mars 2006)

Tu peux peut-être commencer par éffacer le fichier de préférence "Bibiothèque" -> "préférences" -> "widget-com.apple.widget.weather.plist"


----------



## legascon (5 Mars 2006)

C'est ce fichier qui semblait "coincer". 

Encore merci pour ton aide kaviar, et à bientôt.


----------



## Elwea (7 Juillet 2006)

Coucou,

Je me permets de remonter ce post, car j'ai un probl&#232;me identique... (j'ai sswitcher cette semaine)

Je n'arrive pas a avoir Marseille en m&#233;t&#233;o...

j'ai essay&#233; "Marseille" il ne trouve pas. Puis "Marseilles", ca me donne une ville qui n'est pas Marseille en France (il fait nuit alors qu'a Marseille c'est la pleine journ&#233;e...).

L'un d'entre vous saurait ce qu'il faut saisir exactement dans le champ "ville" pour avoir la m&#233;t&#233;o de Marseille (Dpt 13 France) ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Paski.pne (7 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

faut taper "Marseille, France" puis Entrée, cela te donneras le choix entre plusieurs villes dont :
"Marseille, France(Provence-Alpes-Cote D'azur)"

Teins, fait 29 ° chez vous !!


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2006)

Elwea a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> 
> Je me permets de remonter ce post, car j'ai un problème identique... (j'ai sswitcher cette semaine)
> 
> ...


Rajoute derrière Marseille ", France(Provence-Alpes-Cote D'azur)"...

PS : oublie pas la virgule


----------



## Elwea (7 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Rajoute derri&#232;re Marseille ", France(Provence-Alpes-Cote D'azur)"...
> 
> PS : oublie pas la virgule


 
Han ! je n'avais pas pens&#233; &#224; mettre la r&#233;gion !

j'essaye ce soir d&#232;s que je rentre, merci 


[EDIT : @Paski.pne : oui 29&#176; c'est le minimum l&#224;... et quand la clim' ne marche pas au bureau, c'est dur uhuhuh ]


----------



## christ60 (12 Juillet 2007)

Essayes en plaçant le code suivant dans la case prévue pour la ville :

*EUR|FR|FR021|MARSEILLE*

Moi, c'est comme ça que je fonctionne et il accepte ma petite ville de Picardie... Je trouve le code sur AccuWeather.com dans la barre d'adresse  

Adresse vers le site AccuWeather (regardes dans la barre d'adresse)


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2007)

Mons ne fonctionne plus, du jour au lendemain le widget ne fonctionne plus... Valenciennes n'est pas non plus, c'est quoi ce bordel ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

P'tite panne du serveur? En tout cas sur le site c'est bon.

Essaye de mettre ça dans les prefs du widget... 


```
Mons, Belgium (Hainaut)
```


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mons ne fonctionne plus, du jour au lendemain le widget ne fonctionne plus... Valenciennes n'est pas non plus, c'est quoi ce bordel ? :hein:


 
Essaie avec le nom en version flamande peut-être.... un sale coup des séparatistes???


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Essaie avec le nom en version flamande peut-être.... un sale coup des séparatistes???



Ça fonctionne avec les deux, faut pas voir le mal partout...


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ça fonctionne avec les deux, faut pas voir le mal partout...


 

C'était juste un clin d'oeil pour montrer que je m'intéresse aux turbulences qui secouent actuellement votre beau Pays


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Essaie avec le nom en version flamande peut-&#234;tre.... un sale coup des s&#233;paratistes???



M&#234;me pas ! Mais bien vu  

En tout cas chez moi rien ne fonctionne, et sur le site non plus, l&#224; c'est space quand m&#234;me !

Mons, Belgium (Hainaut)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> C'était juste un clin d'oeil pour montrer que je m'intéresse aux turbulences qui secouent actuellement votre beau Pays



No problemo.


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2007)

Juste une id&#233;e en passant... depuis quelques jours j'ai constat&#233; de nombreux probl&#232;mes d'acc&#232;s &#224; certains sites ou serveur bas&#233;s aux USA (les divers sites Web Apple par exemple, ou les acc&#232;s iDisk qui sont devenu horriblement lents, ou des reroutages qui ne se font pas, des traductions de liens URL d&#233;faillants, ...)

Je pense que c'est aussi un pb d'acc&#232;s aux serveurs d'AccuWeather qui g&#233;n&#232;re ce genre de soucis.

Je me demande si certains serveurs de reroutage ne sont pas tomb&#233;s ces derniers jours (d'autant qu'on peut lire ici ou l&#224;, qu'&#224; l'approche du 11 septembre, des attaques de "cyber terroristes" sont attendues, ou ont &#233;t&#233; d&#233;jou&#233;es, ... que la Chine serait suspect&#233;e d'avoir lanc&#233; des attaques de sites gouvernementaux d'Europe de l'Ouest)... Je ne sais pas si tout cela est de l'info ou de l'intox, si des attaques ont r&#233;ellement eu lieu ou si des mesures pr&#233;ventives ont &#233;t&#233; mises en place "au cas o&#249;", mais je me demande si il n'y a pas un lien avec certains probl&#232;mes d'acc&#232;s de ces derniers jours


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Même pas ! Mais bien vu
> 
> En tout cas chez moi rien ne fonctionne, et sur le site non plus, là c'est space quand même !
> 
> Mons, Belgium (Hainaut)



Monsieur JPTK,

J'ai fait un test et :


```
Mons, Belgium(Hainaut)
```
fonctionne

Je suis chez Belgacom Skynet.


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Monsieur JPTK,
> 
> J'ai fait un test et :
> 
> ...




C'est un truc de fou, chez moi &#231;a fonctionne toujours pas ! J'ai vir&#233; le widget, je l'ai remis et rien non plus :hein:
(m&#234;me fai)


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2007)

Moi c'est simple, y a que Paris qui fonctionne quasiment, Lille connaît pas, Valenciennes encore moins... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

Si je tape :


```
Valenciennes, France
```
&#8230;Puis ENTER, &#231;a marche. Pareil pour Mons* mais l&#224; quand je fais ENTER, j'ai la liste des villes semblables dans un menu local. 


*
	
	



```
Mons, Belgium
```


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Si je tape :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Bordel ça marche maintenant   

MARCI !! A moi le mauvais temps et le beau des fois !! :love:


----------

